# correct way to say 'to bless'



## john_86

Hi everyone,

My sister wants to get a tattoo in greek. We just want to double-check the correct way to say 'bless' (both verb and noun).

Could someone help me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tassos

Bless in Greek is *Ευλογώ*. 
(Google also gives Ευγνωμονώ and Λατρεύω but Ευλογώ remains the basic meaning)
Blessing in Greek is *Ευλογία*.


----------



## john_86

Thanks so much Tassos!


----------



## Live2Learn

Tassos said:


> Bless in Greek is *Ευλογώ*.
> (Google also gives Ευγνωμονώ and Λατρεύω but Ευλογώ remains the basic meaning)
> Blessing in Greek is *Ευλογία*.



John, tell your sister to make sure that the tattoo artist puts the stress mark on her tattoo on the next-to-last syllable (as indicated) and not on that *α* at the end or else those who see her may run away from her rather than embrace her!


----------



## Andrious

Live2Learn is right. DO NOT use capital letters if you choose the noun. Write "Ευλογία". And God bless us all, by the way


----------



## shawnee

Why? What does  ευλογιά mean?


----------



## Tassos

It means *smallpox*.


----------



## shawnee

Boy, am I glad I asked that question! Those pesky little accents are real deal breakers arn't they? Ευχαριστώ πολύ Tassos.


----------

